# Lmo job in saskatoon hows does visa work?i fly over,does my family fly over with lmo?



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a job offer in saskatoon and I am waiting on Lmo.if I fly over and first and start working,what way does the Lmo visa work ? My family will then be following me over to saskatoon.what way is the immigration Lmo procedure?


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I am in the same boat at the moment Sean with 2 job offers in saskatoon and i have accepted 1 , From what i can gather on my behalf. Once i get my LMO both my wife and I fly over with all relevant paperwork and get our work permit at the airport, and my wife gets hers based on my job contract etc. 
You then have to get your "work card" i think the name of it is .... may be wrong, but basically it is the same as our PRSI Number . 

How is your house or appartment hunting going??? 


Andy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot work until the LMO is issued. You could make your way to Canada and be here to pickup the LMO from your employer then take a trip around the flagpole to activate it. There is a possibility it won't be issued, at which point you may have to leave te country. Be aware that not all LMOs are granted.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi andy,I was hopping to fly over and start working first with my new job offer lmo,then my family would join me after a couple of weeks,this I think would be better.with regards renting I haven't found any websites


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot work until the LMO is issued. You could make your way to Canada and be here to pickup the LMO from your employer then take a trip around the flagpole to activate it. There is a possibility it won't be issued, at which point you may have to leave te country. Be aware that not all LMOs are granted.


Hi auld,I will be staying in Ireland until Lmo is granted,just wondering does myself and my family have to all fly over to Saskatoon with a Lmo or can my family join me after a couple of weeks? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you can come over separately.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

sean2012 said:


> Hi auld,I will be staying in Ireland until Lmo is granted,just wondering does myself and my family have to all fly over to Saskatoon with a Lmo or can my family join me after a couple of weeks? Thanks


Hi Sean, Thats a good plan that you go ahead of the family. We moved here last july and have always regretted not sending hubby first cos it was very difficult arriving with three young kids and having to start from scratch all over again. We stayed in a hotel for a week and then moved into a house. if you come over first it will give you a chance to get settled so that by the time they arrive you will have done all the ground work. good luck with your move. its a good one.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there, interesting forum been reading a lot however, i would like to clarify one thing. LMO is in progress for work permit. Employer advised was family members can only be given a visit pass with max 6 months stay based on immigration consultant advise. And if family members need to exit Canada, is there a min # of days/wks prior to returning? Is this a newly updated policy that just implemented? 
What i have been reading from this forum is that family members (wife n kids) will have same length of stay as the principal work permit holder.
Need ur expertly advise & appreciate ur time.
tremor


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If immigrant comes on LMO then the whole family get the same rights. There is no limit on their stay other than what the main family member has.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Auld & this further validate my previous statement, i will re-emphasize this policy again with my employer & not the 6months visit pass for family members..

cheers...tremor


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

How's does the Lmo work.my family will be flying over after a couple of weeks,does there passports get stamped for Lmo visa or a work permit stamp?
I would like to know how's this procedure work? Or would all of us head over to Canada together?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Frequently asked questions: Working temporarily in Canada


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, I came over on an LMO and my husband got a work visa and my kids got a student visa. however, I am not sure of the particulars of each situation. Best thing is to go to the CIC website and try and find the answer or ring up the phone numbers provided to clarify. Also, clarify if you can come over first and the family follows. Be prepared though that when you arrive in Canada, the line in the work permit line is VERY LONG. if you have a connecting flight, make sure you have several hours (at least 4) between when you arrive in Canada and when you take your connecting flight.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

jacq1101 said:


> Yes, I came over on an LMO and my husband got a work visa and my kids got a student visa. however, I am not sure of the particulars of each situation. Best thing is to go to the CIC website and try and find the answer or ring up the phone numbers provided to clarify. Also, clarify if you can come over first and the family follows. Be prepared though that when you arrive in Canada, the line in the work permit line is VERY LONG. if you have a connecting flight, make sure you have several hours (at least 4) between when you arrive in Canada and when you take your connecting flight.


your family can follow you.all they will need is a copy of yout TWP and their own application.


----------



## canbrack8 (Apr 6, 2012)

hi sean we have got the lmo and all the paper work that is needed for canada think it took only couple of weeks. we get the work permit at the airport think it cost $150 each one for me and hubby. we are all going together me hubby and kids. we have accommation sorted already , so that takes some of the pressure off. rent.ca craiglist for two good sites


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

jacq1101 said:


> Yes, I came over on an LMO and my husband got a work visa and my kids got a student visa. however, I am not sure of the particulars of each situation. Best thing is to go to the CIC website and try and find the answer or ring up the phone numbers provided to clarify. Also, clarify if you can come over first and the family follows. Be prepared though that when you arrive in Canada, the line in the work permit line is VERY LONG. if you have a connecting flight, make sure you have several hours (at least 4) between when you arrive in Canada and when you take your connecting flight.


Hi, i hope you dont mind me asking you, its just im in the same boat and am wondering.......did you get issued the permits in the first airport you landed in, would that be your port of entry or would it be where you intend on staying. Its just we are going to sask but we will be getting connecting flights, dont ask me from where yet cos i dont know lol. just say for talks sake we fly from dublin to toronto, then toronto to sask. Which airport will we get the permits in? Just so as i know to leave enough time when booking connecting flights. Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will get them at the airport where you first touch down. If you land in Toronto then it's Toronto.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You will get them at the airport where you first touch down. If you land in Toronto then it's Toronto.


Excellent, so leave plenty of time for connecting flight, got it. Thanks.


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

canbrack8 said:


> hi sean we have got the lmo and all the paper work that is needed for canada think it took only couple of weeks. we get the work permit at the airport think it cost $150 each one for me and hubby. we are all going together me hubby and kids. we have accommation sorted already , so that takes some of the pressure off. rent.ca craiglist for two good sites


hi 

We are also from galway and are awaiting an LMO for my OH we will be moving with 2 children to Saskatoon i just wondered what airline you flew over with and what part of canada you located to?? im looking on the internet for accommodation but im not sure what are the best area's. Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Chaz, 
I am also going to Saskatoon in the next 6-8weeks. As for accomodation i have been told East side of the city is better. I am also looking at accomodation but i dont think we will do anything until we get there. From what i hear accomodation is getting expensive and scarce. 
In relation to airlines i to have to check who has the largest baggage allowance. 

Good to see that there will be plenty of my country folk over in Saskatoon but it also says alot for the state of Ireland at the moment.

Andy


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy H said:


> Hi Chaz,
> I am also going to Saskatoon in the next 6-8weeks. As for accomodation i have been told East side of the city is better. I am also looking at accomodation but i dont think we will do anything until we get there. From what i hear accomodation is getting expensive and scarce.
> In relation to airlines i to have to check who has the largest baggage allowance.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

Thank you for your reply, Iv heard that about the East side of the city also its very hard to find anything online my OH will be heading over a couple of weeks before me and the kids to look for accommodation we need somewhere near a good high school... He hasnt been given a start date for his new job yet until the LMO comes through (hopefully it will).

there seems to be a lot of Irish going to Saskatoon which is a comfort to know!! but i agree it reflects very badly on this country that we all have to leave for work...but we are looking forward to a new start in a great country 

Charlene


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

the irish bars will be doing a roaring trade shortly....


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

wendy82 said:


> Excellent, so leave plenty of time for connecting flight, got it. Thanks.


Yes. Good luck .... its a very exciting time for all of you


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chaz01 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Thank you for your reply, Iv heard that about the East side of the city also its very hard to find anything online my OH will be heading over a couple of weeks before me and the kids to look for accommodation we need somewhere near a good high school... He hasnt been given a start date for his new job yet until the LMO comes through (hopefully it will).
> 
> ...


Try the kijiji site as well, sometimes people who are renting privately also put up ads on there. Its also a good site for other second hand stuff like cars, furniture.
Also, touch base with your employer as they may be able to ask around the organisation to see if anyone is renting houses (That's how we got our house though we don't live in saskatoon but in a rural community that has even more issues with housing). Good luck. Also, keep in mind that saskatoon is a pretty small city so commuting shouldn't be an issue if you get somewhere out of the city and have to drive into the city for work.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Andy H said:


> the irish bars will be doing a roaring trade shortly....


 Yes. And they are really going to love your accents here.


----------



## canbrack8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Chaz01 said:


> hi
> 
> We are also from galway and are awaiting an LMO for my OH we will be moving with 2 children to Saskatoon i just wondered what airline you flew over with and what part of canada you located to?? im looking on the internet for accommodation but im not sure what are the best area's. Any advice is much appreciated


hi ya we are flying with air lingus . we are moving to winnipeg now shortly. kijji is a really good web site a bit like done deal here. Try craiglist, 
dont know alot about sasktoon but have heard there is a lot of jobs in that area
good luck with the move


----------



## Me g (May 5, 2012)

Chaz01 said:


> hi
> 
> We are also from galway and are awaiting an LMO for my OH we will be moving with 2 children to Saskatoon i just wondered what airline you flew over with and what part of canada you located to?? im looking on the internet for accommodation but im not sure what are the best area's. Any advice is much appreciated


Hi, the best area in SaskToon is in the east side, but a bit more expensive than west side. It depends where you'll gonna work though. But east side is way safe. You can try kijiji saskatoon. Did you use agency in applying your papers to Canada? Which agency?


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Me g said:


> Hi, the best area in SaskToon is in the east side, but a bit more expensive than west side. It depends where you'll gonna work though. But east side is way safe. You can try kijiji saskatoon. Did you use agency in applying your papers to Canada? Which agency?


hi Me G

My OH will be working in Vanscoy which i know is about half hour drive from the city... He will be leaving ireland before us to get set up with accommodation etc I will not be looking for work until Jan/Feb time as we ill be welcoming a new baby in 2 weeks :clap2:..

My OH new employer has applied for LMO on our behalf but we havent received it yet we are still waiting.....Jan 2011 we hired an emigration lawyer to help us with our skilled workers application, we have been instructed to attened for medicals but we must wait for our baby to be born to have them. So hopefully one of the visa's will come through for us.

Do you know of good high schools in Saskatoon??

regards

C


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

Chaz i may be wrong but with a LMO and a employment contract i dont think you need a medical.

I got my LMO about 2 weeks and should be in saskatoon in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy H said:


> Chaz i may be wrong but with a LMO and a employment contract i dont think you need a medical.
> 
> I got my LMO about 2 weeks and should be in saskatoon in about 6 weeks.


hi Andy 

Ya i know we dont need the medical for the LMO... we had applied for skilled workers visa before my OH had gotten his emplyment contract...the medicals are for the skilled workers visa!!! we are still gonna go ahead with that so we can get PR. 

Regards

C


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the good information,I got my Lmo,I will be flying to sasakatoon is there good bad? Places to rent and live eg. West side vrs eastside? for a family? Any info would be great thanks? Also websites for renting?

Also when my family arrive do I give my family a copy of the Lmo for immigration?


----------



## Me g (May 5, 2012)

East side, mas madami dn Pinoy dun.


----------



## dmack22 (May 11, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am looking for some advise I am 34 and my wife is 33 we have a baby boy who will be 1 next week. We are seriously thinking of moving to Canada, Calgary to be exact as we have friends there. I am in a very good job at the moment and worked hard to get there and the thought of starting over again does concern me but a challenge i happy to take on but I would like an idea of what work i could actual get. I started as a telecom engineer and have qualification from collage to back this up, i worked as a traffic control engineer for a couple of years before moving into more IT base were i was a engineer then installation manger for a company called Torex (who have an office in Toronto) where i installed EPOS system and managed a large field base team. I moved into Sales 3 years ago when at Torex where i excelled so much so i was head hunted by my current employer and for the past 2 years in sales i have smashed the company targets i also look after the training team, installation team and have an admin support team how reports to me. Now i know i have went on a bit here but I do not consider myself as a skilled worker due to not having a trade but I am good at what i do and you would struggle to find anyone with a better work ethic, really i just want your view if you think 1. Will i fine work and 2. Do you think i will get a visa ? My wife is considering starting child care when we move across. Anyway thanks and sorry for the length of text Dave. ps we are coming over in 3 weeks to do a recky so if you can advise of any recruitment companies that would be great.


----------

